# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Problme de "java.lang.NullPointerException" dans une JSP

## abdoulfall

Bonjour,

J'ai l'erreur suivante au niveau de ma JSP :



> org.apache.jasper.JasperException: An exception occurred processing JSP page /erreurs.jsp at line 24
> 
> 21:        <h2>Les erreurs suivants se sont produits</h2>
> 22:        <ul>
> 23:           <%
> 24:                  for(int i =0;i<ad.size();i++){
> 25:                      out.println("<li>"+(String)ad.get(i)+"</li>");
> 26:                  }
> 27:             
> ...


Quelqu'un saurait-il m'expliquer d'o vient le problme ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

----------


## Boss38400

Ton Erreur c'est : java.lang.NullPointerException

La signification : http://fr.java.wikia.com/wiki/Java.l...interException

----------

